# Some of my works :D



## Ricky_Gallows (May 14, 2011)

Just random stuff I did this year.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sebastian (May 15, 2011)

Really cool work man!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot, man.

This last year of college was all fine art classes. It was nice to be away from a computer and finally get some hands on projects going again.


----------



## alexalbr (May 15, 2011)

awesome dude!! very expressive!!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 15, 2011)

thank you! 

the prints were my favorite and incidentally were the most time consuming. Each plate took at least 8-10 hours of etching and prepping in a series of aquatint acid baths to get multiple effects. 

My favorite is the profile of a girl with the chine colle background. took a good 12 prints to get that one. I want to run a series but I'm lacking the time for it :/


----------



## Wretched (May 15, 2011)

Very nice stuff, man.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 28, 2011)

The last picture and the one with the open mouth are really great - hope you do some more and be sure to post them too


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! and I'm hoping to get some more time to work on a few more pieces.

I can't believe for how long ive been working with mixed media im just now getting into oil paint and printing


----------



## S-O (Jun 6, 2011)

I really dig the point of disorder one!


----------

